# Framed Bike company?



## Kev711 (Jul 31, 2017)

Has anyone ever heard of Framed Bikes? I've been looking around but can't find too much info. Are they a reputable company with good quality bikes or more of a Walgoose?

Thinking about getting the Framed Cable 24 for my 4'9 wife as a first decent bike for easy trails


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

Yep. They are a small company in Minnesota. Make great quality bikes!!


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

But, the cable seems like more of a kids bike. Its not going to have great components on it for that price.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Very reputable company. The bike frames and in-house components are solid. Otherwise, it's like any other bike....functionality and durability are related to the drive components installed on the bike.

You can either order online or get a custom build over the phone at their sales outlet..The House.


----------



## Kev711 (Jul 31, 2017)

thanks so much guys! the Cable 24 is definitely a kids bike but it should be ok for a first decent bike. She's still trying to gain more confidence even riding on a paved bike path. In time i'd love to move her to a 26 with hydro disc brakes etc but for now cable discs should do.
the kona stinky would be awesome but used, people are still asking $1300...my wife would kill me lol


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Kev711 said:


> Has anyone ever heard of Framed Bikes? I've been looking around but can't find too much info. Are they a reputable company with good quality bikes or more of a Walgoose?
> 
> Thinking about getting the Framed Cable 24 for my 4'9 wife as a first decent bike for easy trails


They are a catalog-bike company, they outsource their frames and parts to overseas manufacturers and sell direct to customers. As far as things like prototyping and manufacture, the "company" doesn't really exist. Quality is the same for the most part as any major manufacturer. Will they be around in 5 years? That's the real question. They seem to have a pretty good thing going with fat bikes, but when there isn't much actually on the ground (race teams, manufacturing, support network, dealers, etc.), that's always a question to consider.


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

Jayem said:


> They are a catalog-bike company, they outsource their frames and parts to overseas manufacturers and sell direct to customers. As far as things like prototyping and manufacture, the "company" doesn't really exist. Quality is the same for the most part as any major manufacturer. Will they be around in 5 years? That's the real question. They seem to have a pretty good thing going with fat bikes, but when there isn't much actually on the ground (race teams, manufacturing, support network, dealers, etc.), that's always a question to consider.


Their carbon Marquette frame is built in the US.. The alloy frames come from Taiwan.

On Sale Framed Marquette Carbon Bike Frame 2017


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

I have a buddy with a framed bike, and another with a framed wheelset. The bike has been flawless as far as I know. The wheelset popped a freehub, but they were quick to replace it under warranty. He's also popped hope and a bunch of other freehubs too, so I dont think it means the hubs are junk. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from framed.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

They make good affordable bikes, my first fatty was a Minn 2.0 and is still being ridden hard.


----------



## Kev711 (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies. I actually went in a different direction and bought my wife a DB Line off of Craig's list for 250. The thing was a year old but literally never used....still had the little rubber bits on the tread


----------



## Cljessa (Feb 7, 2019)

Framed bikes are scammers. My son had a framed bike stolen last year. We purchased a new one for Christmas. We paid for assembly. Noticed right away he would be too big for it. Paid for a return so he could get a size bigger. Framed gave a partial refund telling us the bike was bent. On a later call it had scratches and had no protective packaging. How does a brand new item unused full of bubble wrap end up with a bent fork , scratches, and no packaging.they then told us they knew it would have a bent fork before it was returned? And why would you give a partial refund if an item came back damaged? So much for repeat customers. Hope they loose their business licence. We will be looking elsewhere for another new bike.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

I know quite a few riders on Framed fatbikes. They've had really positive experiences. Their expectation was the Framed fatty was going to last maybe a season. And then if they liked fat biking, they'd sell the Framed and upgrade to a better fatty. All of them without exception have kept their Framed bikes and ridden them regularly for 3-4 seasons. 

I have heard Framed does sell out or run low on inventory.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Got a framed bike for my daughter, great bike for the money. Doubt I would buy my own, but great for its purpose


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

My son is 6'5" and 210 lbs. His Minnesota 2.2 has been spared nothing but has stood up without difficulty. He did replace the fork with a Bluto, and did replace the mechanical disk brakes with some SRAM hydraulics (that was an important upgrade IMHO). The only problem he's had has been an out-of-box failure of the original Truvativ square-taper crank, likely due to failure to properly torque the crank arms during The House assembly (which he paid extra for), and the front derailleur fractured and broke off when it was about a year old). Framed addressed the crank set problem by sending him a new crank and bottom bracket, upgrading him to a SRAM GXP. The front derailleur problem he fixed by just just buying a new one (cost about $12 and bought locally).


----------



## gdb85 (Mar 4, 2017)

bingemtbr said:


> I know quite a few riders on Framed fatbikes. They've had really positive experiences. Their expectation was the Framed fatty was going to last maybe a season. And then if they liked fat biking, they'd sell the Framed and upgrade to a better fatty. All of them without exception have kept their Framed bikes and ridden them regularly for 3-4 seasons.
> 
> I have heard Framed does sell out or run low on inventory.


I purchased an Alaskan Carbon frame set 3 yrs ago and built it to my liking. Its been a great bike for its intended purpose and I have no need or desire to do a so called "upgrade".
It's the original design with the swoopy top tube and 26" in wheels but wide enough to run Johnny 5's. I must say that the "new" design with conventional tubing and ability to run 27.5 wheels is very intriguing.


----------



## Mark K (Jul 4, 2018)

I just received a Wolftrax carbon 27.5 and it has performed flawlessly so far. First upgrade was putting studs in the tires (myself) and I’ve been having a blast on the snow and ice. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Icetech (Jun 5, 2019)

Cljessa said:


> Framed bikes are scammers. My son had a framed bike stolen last year. We purchased a new one for Christmas. We paid for assembly. Noticed right away he would be too big for it. Paid for a return so he could get a size bigger. Framed gave a partial refund telling us the bike was bent. On a later call it had scratches and had no protective packaging. How does a brand new item unused full of bubble wrap end up with a bent fork , scratches, and no packaging.they then told us they knew it would have a bent fork before it was returned? And why would you give a partial refund if an item came back damaged? So much for repeat customers. Hope they loose their business licence. We will be looking elsewhere for another new bike.


Wow, i'm glad you posted this. I am hunting for a new bike and they were on the list, but after reading that no way would i give them a penny. Thank you!


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Are you sure you want to go with a user who jumped on the forum one time (!) to trash a pretty well thought of bike company? Check with Hometown Bikes in Brighton and see what they have to say.


----------



## Icetech (Jun 5, 2019)

I can't see someone just making that story up.. and their prices seem too good to be true on top of it. But i will read some more and keep looking.


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

I have 3 friends with Framed fat bikes. I would, and do, recommend them for entry level bikes.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I actually bought their Attack Pro BMX bike and I like it! It was on sale through their distributor (The House Outdoor Gear) and the bike is 100 percent chromoly. If you are hunting for a deal on a Framed bike, check out The House and see if they have something on discount.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Icetech said:


> I can't see someone just making that story up.. and their prices seem too good to be true on top of it. But i will read some more and keep looking.


I can absolutely see someone giving a very one-sided, inaccurate account of what happened. Everything about that post points to someone with a grudge.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

ddoh said:


> I can absolutely see someone giving a very one-sided, inaccurate account of what happened. Everything about that post points to someone with a grudge.


Reminds me of this: https://www.boredpanda.com/angry-wo...oogle&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=organic


----------



## Icetech (Jun 5, 2019)

Battery said:


> Reminds me of this: https://www.boredpanda.com/angry-wo...oogle&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=organic


 Fair enough, i shouldn't have said anything.. just struck me bad at the time i guess...


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Icetech said:


> Fair enough, i shouldn't have said anything.. just struck me bad at the time i guess...


No worries dude. It happens. We are all humans and have our moments. Gotta vent every now and then.


----------



## Squashman (Jul 7, 2013)

I can tell you right now that their customer service is horrible. My son bought an aero road frame from them at the end of June. If you know anything about aero road frames most of them have a custom seat post wedge style clamp. The company is not responding to email and my son has talked to them several times on the phone and still no custom seat post clamp. The kid worked hard all summer on his Grandfathers farm and at a local bike shop where is Grandfather lives to pay for this frame and it is basically a three pound door stop now.


----------



## centerisl (Sep 9, 2020)

Jayem said:


> They are a catalog-bike company...but when there isn't much actually on the ground (race teams, manufacturing, support network, dealers, etc.), that's always a question to consider.


(resurrected thread alert)

I was researching Framed bikes, spotted this comment, and realized how much things have changed in such a short time. Companies without "much actually on the ground" are - at this time - at a huge advantage. So...I bought a Minnesota and expect delivery this coming week.


----------



## Bonestock001 (Jul 22, 2019)

centerisl said:


> (resurrected thread alert)
> 
> I was researching Framed bikes, spotted this comment, and realized how much things have changed in such a short time. Companies without "much actually on the ground" are - at this time - at a huge advantage. So...I bought a Minnesota and expect delivery this coming week.


did you get you bike yet? I read in the website the were some delays.
I'm shopping for my first fatty and I was looking closely to the Alaskan and wolftrax and suddenly the are all removed from the website.


----------



## centerisl (Sep 9, 2020)

Yes - it arrived within a week. I got the 20” in grey - only other choice is/was black. I opted for assembly but had to adjust rear brake and derailleur. I can see I’ll have to true the rear wheel as well but I need to get a spoke wrench (it’s been years). Only issue is delayed shifting with rear (only) derailleur - but that was before I noticed last night it was in the “off” position - need to ride again today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonestock001 (Jul 22, 2019)

centerisl said:


> Yes - it arrived within a week. I got the 20" in grey - only other choice is/was black. I opted for assembly but had to adjust rear brake and derailleur. I can see I'll have to true the rear wheel as well but I need to get a spoke wrench (it's been years). Only issue is delayed shifting with rear (only) derailleur - but that was before I noticed last night it was in the "off" position - need to ride again today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that sounds like a normal new bike adjustments

just realized the " new arrivals" are back in Oct 1st.


----------



## centerisl (Sep 9, 2020)

That’s only a week away! Framed did say I could take it to a bike shop and they’d reimburse 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WestKan Mtbr (Dec 22, 2020)

Way late to this conversation but I've got 3 Framed bikes, 2 of their $400 Rendals and an alloy Bobtrax that we got for $512 on sale, Bobtrax has thru axles,1x10 sram drivetrain, in frame routing and shimano brakes, it's a freaking awesome bike, especially for 500 bucks.


----------



## pgm83 (Oct 13, 2014)

Squashman said:


> I can tell you right now that their customer service is horrible. My son bought an aero road frame from them at the end of June. If you know anything about aero road frames most of them have a custom seat post wedge style clamp. The company is not responding to email and my son has talked to them several times on the phone and still no custom seat post clamp. The kid worked hard all summer on his Grandfathers farm and at a local bike shop where is Grandfather lives to pay for this frame and it is basically a three pound door stop now.


Similar thoughts here. I ordered an Alaskan fat bike from them in November when I found out the options from my local bike shops were quoted for next spring or summer. Roughly half of the info I got before the sale ended up being wrong. More importantly, they sent me the wrong frame. That was mid November and there's still no resolution. They stopped responding to emails by early December and I have a weekly routine of calling their customer service number, being on hold for 30 minutes, and then the system disconnects me. Calling the sales number or the bike store associated with them gets me a "Let me get you to customer service." and the same scene repeats.


----------



## framedbikesaretrash (Jan 8, 2021)

If you want a cheap bike to ride no more than a mile to the grocery store and back once a month. Framed is the perfect bike for you. Anything over that distance or amount of use, expect this cheap rig to break.

Framed...what's going on with your customer service? I have had parts break every session with your Framed Marquette, and when I reach out for help ask or ask how I can get parts, you ignore me or tell me you can't help. I even bought a replacement axel online on amazon, and when I told you guys I did that you helped me find a replacement part on your site. When you sent the part it was the wrong size and then continued to ignore me.

To anyone looking to get a Framed Bike...don't. When it breaks you will be left to resolve it on your own. That's fine if you have had the bike for a year or so and something breaks. But in my case, it broke on the first session, the second session, and the fourth session riding, and I expect there to be some sort of warranty in place. These bikes are made so cheap it's not worth it. You are literally at risk of a crank arm breaking off when hitting SMALL jumps and your front axel coming off when you're pedaling.

Get another brand, simple as that.


----------



## gdb85 (Mar 4, 2017)

It's shame that they may have gone down hill that much. I have had an Alaskan Carbon Fat Bike for 5 yrs now and still enjoy it. I did however at the time pick up a frame and fork from my LBS before they went completely consumer direct. Put it together with parts of my choice and have had no issues since. Their original carbon Fat Bike frames were over built and extremely durable, I don't think it will ever break unless I ride of a cliff...


----------



## WestKan Mtbr (Dec 22, 2020)

Icetech said:


> I can't see someone just making that story up.. and their prices seem too good to be true on top of it. But i will read some more and keep looking.


I have 3 Framed bikes and they're great. The company is understaffed right now due to covid. BTW we ride blacks in Colo and the bikes have been very reliable


----------



## WestKan Mtbr (Dec 22, 2020)

gdb85 said:


> It's shame that they may have gone down hill that much. I have had an Alaskan Carbon Fat Bike for 5 yrs now and still enjoy it. I did however at the time pick up a frame and fork from my LBS before they went completely consumer direct. Put it together with parts of my choice and have had no issues since. Their original carbon Fat Bike frames were over built and extremely durable, I don't think it will ever break unless I ride of a cliff...


They have not gone downhill


----------



## pgm83 (Oct 13, 2014)

WestKan Mtbr said:


> They have not gone downhill


If I can't get somebody to respond to sending me the wrong frame after a month and a half of calls and emails, that's pretty bad. The shifter cable/housing was routed into the wrong frame port. The rear axle is the wrong size. The rear derailleur wasn't even close to set up correctly and wasn't on the hanger tightly (which would explain why the limits, b screw and indexing were way off). The handlebar was more narrow than advertised. They can't provide the geometry for their 22" size.

Missing customer service, wrong information online and not able to build a bike correctly are pretty big strikes against a direct sales bike company.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WestKan Mtbr (Dec 22, 2020)

Yep, that


pgm83 said:


> If I can't get somebody to respond to sending me the wrong frame after a month and a half of calls and emails, that's pretty bad. The shifter cable/housing was routed into the wrong frame port. The rear axle is the wrong size. The rear derailleur wasn't even close to set up correctly and wasn't on the hanger tightly (which would explain why the limits, b screw and indexing were way off). The handlebar was more narrow than advertised. They can't provide the geometry for their 22" size.
> 
> Missing customer service, wrong information online and not able to build a bike correctly are pretty big strikes against a direct sales bike company.
> 
> ...





pgm83 said:


> If I can't get somebody to respond to sending me the wrong frame after a month and a half of calls and emails, that's pretty bad. The shifter cable/housing was routed into the wrong frame port. The rear axle is the wrong size. The rear derailleur wasn't even close to set up correctly and wasn't on the hanger tightly (which would explain why the limits, b screw and indexing were way off). The handlebar was more narrow than advertised. They can't provide the geometry for their 22" size.
> 
> Missing customer service, wrong information online and not able to build a bike correctly are pretty big strikes against a direct sales bike company.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Yep, thats a bummer but I know they've been short-handed and things haven't been the same since the virus. I'm riding a bobtrax everywhere, never an issue, ridden Dr Park, Hartman Rocks, 401 and the 403 all on that hard tail


----------



## pgm83 (Oct 13, 2014)

I bet. It kind of seems like 'no handed' vs. shorthanded though. Especially when you can reach a sales person easily, but not support. Once the return window passed, I started riding it and it's a good bike. I like the handling much better than my recent Fatboy. However, I'm pretty sure it's a rebranded SNO1 frame. I don't see the point in buying from Framed if I'm going to get the same level of support as I would buying the open mold frame and doing the build myself. Seems like the only perk is having 'Framed' painted on the frame....in the wrong color.


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

ddoh said:


> Are you sure you want to go with a user who jumped on the forum one time (!) to trash a pretty well thought of bike company? Check with Hometown Bikes in Brighton and see what they have to say.


Exactly. Don't you think that EVERY manufacturer has negative reviews? Pick a catagory A-Z...literally every product has someone who feels like they were so shafted that they would sit back and watch the world burn rather than just move on with life. You don't even know if it's real or a troll.


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

Icetech said:


> I can't see someone just making that story up.. and their prices seem too good to be true on top of it. But i will read some more and keep looking.


In today's world, you really can't see someone making up a negative story? Where on earth have you been, and how do I get there?


----------



## pedalordie69 (Jan 10, 2021)

I recently purchased a 2020 Framed Alaskan frame. The 197mm hub bike build comes with a Sram NX eagle drivetrain with a Raceface Turbine 190mm spindle crankset. Anyone have one of these bikes with this build? The Q factor on this cracnkset is way too wide and a 170mm spindle crankset isn't wide enought to clear the chainstays. So your stuck with the 190mm crankset. My question is it appears your legs will spread so far apart when riding the bike with this wide of crankset it would not be comfortable. Does anyone have one of these bikes and how does it feel to ride. I'm 6 ft tall. Also, are there any cranksets with a 170mm spindle that would work with this framseset? Thanks in advanace for your help.


----------



## Danhikeski (Jun 30, 2021)

pedalordie69 said:


> I recently purchased a 2020 Framed Alaskan frame. The 197mm hub bike build comes with a Sram NX eagle drivetrain with a Raceface Turbine 190mm spindle crankset. Anyone have one of these bikes with this build? The Q factor on this cracnkset is way too wide and a 170mm spindle crankset isn't wide enought to clear the chainstays. So your stuck with the 190mm crankset. My question is it appears your legs will spread so far apart when riding the bike with this wide of crankset it would not be comfortable. Does anyone have one of these bikes and how does it feel to ride. I'm 6 ft tall. Also, are there any cranksets with a 170mm spindle that would work with this framseset? Thanks in advanace for your help.


I'm riding a Carbon Wolftrax 17", it came with a Raceface 175mm crankset, sorry not sure of the model, I didn't see anything on them to identify. FYI, I am 5'-4", I can tell the difference between this and my specialized Fuse, the stance is noticeable much wider, I do have issues with one of my hips, and it does aggravate it. It has gotten less the more I ride in general.

I found the build sheet, I do have a Raceface Aeffect 190mm crankset, they are 175mm long, my bad.


----------

